# Backgrounds



## bkyle (Mar 15, 2002)

I am new to this group, and I'm curious about other posters backgrounds.  I have studied Aikido in the past, as well as Kajukenbo.  I am currently studying Gracie Jiu Jitsu in Austin, TX with Phil Cardella (a direct student of Relson Gracie).  Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2002)

Check this thread out:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=288

I came to BJJ only recently; my previous experience includes karate and arnis.


----------



## Icepick (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey bkyle -

Several of the grappling forum regulars are students at Kyle Saunders BJJ, in Rochester, NY.  I'm a white belt there, about 1 year of experience.  Previously, I've done FMA mostly, with a sprinkling of many different arts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 15, 2002)

I would like to see everyone post there background in there profile. Maybewhere they are from also.If they do not want to put down there own (real) name thats ok but lets give a little info . If you have ever studied say so I know we have a few like that in the forum and they are here for information.
Shadow


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2002)

Welcome bkyle!  I've done a bunch of stuff, but mostly BJJ.  Icepick has recently taken a likeing to beating me with PVC.

Did Phil get his purple-belt yet?

    - Kyle


----------



## bkyle (Mar 15, 2002)

He'll have it after the PanAms.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 5, 2002)

My studies include; 5 ainimal kung fu, matsumura seito shorin-ryu karate-do, combat judo, clandestine military combatives, qi gong and dragon kenpo karate. I'am currently researching and practicing when time permits; Cheng Hsin Tou Shou, Baguazhang, and Zen Kempo-jitsu. I currently teach Clandestine Black Dragon Kenpo Karatejutsu and Butokutsuru Ryu Kenpojutsu! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 6, 2002)

I spent a few years doing Ju Jitsu and Judo and briefly touched on Aikido


----------



## Bushido (Jun 11, 2002)

I've been doing fighting karate (based on JKD concepts) for 18 years, submission for 4 years. I've also studied aikido, wing-chun, boxing, muay-thai, taichi, kendo, jodo.

-Bushido :samurai:


----------



## Bushido (Jul 10, 2002)

You?


-Bushido


----------

